# 1x Vera Rußwurm on the beach



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2012)




----------



## Leonardo2010 (24 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die zauberhafte Vera Rußwurm !!


----------



## rek (24 Sep. 2012)

leider gibt es nicht mehr von ihr


----------



## comatron (24 Sep. 2012)

Hübscher Wasserwurm.:thumbup:


----------



## dörty (24 Sep. 2012)

Danke fürs Pic.:thumbup:


----------



## romario25 (25 Sep. 2012)

gibts von Vera mehr solche Bilder?


----------



## Vespasian (25 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Vera!


----------



## KG5 (25 Sep. 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht genau, von wann das Bild ist, aber dass sie im November 53 wird, sieht man ihr nicht an.


----------



## Gockeli (25 Sep. 2012)

Sehr nett. Vielen Dank.


----------



## justinlecktschimmel (25 Sep. 2012)

Schönes Bild


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

aha, wo ist das foto?


----------



## kapm79 (12 Okt. 2012)

seh auch keins


----------



## emilneuer (14 Okt. 2012)

schöner Strand...


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

schön schön


----------



## markoh (26 Okt. 2012)

Tolles Bild!:thumbup:


----------



## defire (8 Nov. 2012)

gibt's nicht mehr von ihr?


----------



## duplo74 (8 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank für die tollen bilder!


----------



## CDMaverik (10 Nov. 2012)

Sehr schöner Anblick. Vielen Dank !!!!!


----------



## djschorschi (4 Okt. 2014)

Jetzt ist sie wech!?


----------

